# Acne Butt



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt. Gross! i heard that it's a reaction to the chafing from the padded shorts. i stopped using underwear, tried moisturizing, tried talc - nothing. i'm feeling not so sexy - you know? anyone have any advice?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*a couple suggestions*



sbermhb said:


> ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt. Gross! i heard that it's a reaction to the chafing from the padded shorts. i stopped using underwear, tried moisturizing, tried talc - nothing. i'm feeling not so sexy - you know? anyone have any advice?


before i make my suggestions i'd recommend talking to a dermatologist. that said, here are my suggestions:

1. take your shorts off IMMEDIATELY after you are done riding and wipe off with baby wipes. the chaffing from your chamois in combo with not cleaning up (sweaty butt!) quickly enough may be the problem. or you may just be experiencing adult diaper rash!! 
i carry baby wipes with me in my riding gear bag and as soon as i finish a ride, off come the shorts and i do a quick wipe down with a baby wipe or two. also useful for getting dirt off arms, legs, and face. very convenient!
i've never tried this but you could also try wiping off with those clearasil acne pads after rides.

2. when washing your shorts turn them inside out and hang them to dry inside out (i.e., chamois side out). if you can try to dry them in direct sunlight occasionally (not so great for lycra but does wonders to kill bacteria in your chamois).

3. if all else fails use acne cream on your butt.

4. and if acne cream fails, talk to your dermatologist about accutane. it may destroy your liver and personality but it does wonders for clearing up acne!

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i carry baby wipes with me in my riding gear bag and as soon as i finish a ride, off come the shorts and i do a quick wipe down with a baby wipe or two. also useful for getting dirt off arms, legs, and face. very convenient!


I hope that you are never too tired to remember the proper wiping order..face arms legs butt face arms legs butt...wow, what an exhausting ride--butt legs arms face butt legs arms face


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

*try some Mr. Bubble and crazy hot water.*

OK, time to get personal. If what you are talking about are saddle sores in the "nether regions" then, taking the occasional uber hot bath can work wonders. There is a theory that these nasty little sores are caused by the loss of blood supply due to pressure durring long rides. Hot water rushes blood to the surface of the skin and helps fight the infection. Not sure if it could help actual cheek acne, but its worth a try.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I hope that you are never too tired to remember the proper wiping order..face arms legs butt face arms legs butt...wow, what an exhausting ride--butt legs arms face butt legs arms face


Heh. You ARE allowed to use more than one wipe, ya know. Spreading the dirt and grime that was on my ankles onto my butt isn't exactly going to help the situation either.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Gross*

You guys are sick. good advice, but I was eating.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

holy cow, what a title to a thread...zits on an a**...that's porn star stuff...

later


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I hope that you are never too tired to remember the proper wiping order..face arms legs butt face arms legs butt...wow, what an exhausting ride--butt legs arms face butt legs arms face


LOL!!! 

me, i prefer a separate wipe for the face. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> I DOUBT you'd find many dermatologists willing to prescribe accutane for your butt.
> 
> You might want to try a scrubbie/loofah in the shower regularly too. Little hairs trying to grow out get irritated and can get pimply too, so is it real acne or is it ingrown/infected hair follicles from the pressure/irritation?


depends on the type of acne. if it is the systemic kind, it can appear on your face, chest, back, or butt, and accutane is a good therapy.

if it's just contact acne (i.e., the kind you get from blocked pores due to dirt/sweat/life in general), then no matter where it is a derm probably won't prescribe accutane.

rt


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Noone asking for pics of the subject so they can give better advice?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

sbermhb said:


> ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt.... advice?


Try changing your shorts, literally. You might be having an allergic reaction to the latex (rubber) content of your shorts. You won't necessarily see latex listed in the fabric content of a garment, but sometimes rubber or rubber-processing chemicals are used in the manufacturing process. Cheaper brands of clothing made in other countries are more more likely to contain latex since latex is cheaper than lycra spandex. I'm sensitized to latex from years of working in health care. I used to have a couple pair of bike shorts that were comfy & inexpensive, but I was constantly having the annoying "problem" you describe. As the older shorts broke down (because they were cheap), I could literally see the rubber strands poking out everywhere! Now I'm a lot more choosy. From personal experience, I recommend Sugoi's Evolution shorts. The liner in Sugoi or Specialized baggies also seems fine. I'm sure there are others. Look for high-quality fabrics advertized to "breathe" because they're less likely to contain latex.

You might also be reacting to some other chemical or dye. Bottom line, change your shorts.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

This helped clear up my back after only a week of medication. I now use this as a daily body wash and zits are no more. Good luck!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

sbermhb said:


> ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt. Gross! i heard that it's a reaction to the chafing from the padded shorts. i stopped using underwear, tried moisturizing, tried talc - nothing. i'm feeling not so sexy - you know? anyone have any advice?


I assume you wear lycra/spandex shorts?
I'm thinking you should try light airy shorts with cotton 
underwear. It probably won't totally cure your " Zit thing ",
but it should help. And as much as possible try using
Rubbing Alchohol on the terrible things!  ( It drys them out )
And I agree, that you should see a Dermotologyst.
-Noonie


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

It could be folliculitis. Try using Bag Balm, and always get out of the bike shorts asap.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*?*

Proactive?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Noonie said:


> I assume you wear lycra/spandex shorts?
> I'm thinking you should try light airy shorts with cotton
> underwear. It probably won't totally cure your " Zit thing ",
> but it should help. And as much as possible try using
> ...


personally, I'd be skeptical about adding a layer of cotton. Layers add to chafing; plus cotton holds moisture. You wouldn't want to create other problems down there.


----------



## KamikazeBikr (Dec 29, 2003)

adamantane said:


> holy cow, what a title to a thread...zits on an a**...that's porn star stuff...
> 
> later


what kind of porn do you watch!!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Witch hazel, its god's gift to making your arse tough and zit free. No chit!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Butt Acne*

I swear by acne cream on my tush, after washing the sweat off of course. I use the 5% benzoly peroxide cream, but I'm sure the pads would work fine.



*rt* said:


> before i make my suggestions i'd recommend talking to a dermatologist. that said, here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. take your shorts off IMMEDIATELY after you are done riding and wipe off with baby wipes. the chaffing from your chamois in combo with not cleaning up (sweaty butt!) quickly enough may be the problem. or you may just be experiencing adult diaper rash!!
> i carry baby wipes with me in my riding gear bag and as soon as i finish a ride, off come the shorts and i do a quick wipe down with a baby wipe or two. also useful for getting dirt off arms, legs, and face. very convenient!
> ...


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Here ya go, should solve all your problems.

http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/

Never used it myself, but word around the campfire is this stuff is the bomb. Good luck.


----------



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been using a medicated bar soap on my bacne for a week now and it's pretty much cleared it up. It's called "Lixibon"...at least that's the name it's sold under in Belize. I lather my back with it and let it sit for about five minutes then shower it off. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

formica said:


> personally, I'd be skeptical about adding a layer of cotton. Layers add to chafing; plus cotton holds moisture. You wouldn't want to create other problems down there.


*Whatever, Just in case she liked that option.
I'm not saying its 100% effective.
But if she does want to try it then there's
nothing wrong with that, but if it doesnt tickle
her fancy, then she's not pressured to do so.
If that's what you were saying?*

- Nonnie


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe there was only a single post about using Bag Balm or other sort of chamois cream.

Here a list of best practices:

If you shave, don't shave the hair on your butt too closely. These days, I still use a razor for my legs, but I now use one of those little personal groomer / trimmers for the nether regions. Really helps to keep the folicles from getting infected.

Put Bag Balm or Assos chamois cream on your butt / chamois before every ride. I use Bag Balm for its anti-bacterial properties.

Get your shorts off immediately after the ride.

Clean off with baby wipes or an astringent like Witch Hazel... Personally, I bring a hand towel and a bottle of Witch Hazel.

Scrub with a loofa or poof with anti-bacterial body wash in the shower... Especially after riding.


I used to have problems, but now that I follow these steps, my bottom is baby soft.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Jonny69 (Dec 27, 2005)

ONE PRODUCT. 


ASSOS CHAMOIS CREME

It does cost a bit, but the best bacteria prevention cream on the market. Get a tub and put is on before every ride, dont go easy either, get plenty on and it will make everything so much more comfy. Jonathan (Yes I know I am not a woman but it is the same problem for everyone)


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you use any type of chamois cream? Assos (expensive) is antibacterial and so is Bag Balm (cheap). Either one will help keep the bacteria away if that is what is causing the problem.

Kmoodymz3


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i hate to say it but....


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i hate to say it but....


leave it to you to ask for pics of butt zits...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

too funny......but drop your shorts immediately after a ride and wipe with cotton balls soaked in alcohol....get to a shower fast


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

i second that...


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

ps249 said:


> Sheesh now its zits on your ass. First its "what do men think about wearing tight shorts while riding", Whats it going to be next? How long should your finger nails be to go riding? I say- start hitting the books.Women and technology do not mix. then they complain why men make more---- what a farse!


Go back under your bridge Troll!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a nasty problem.

All the advice seems on target.

Are there any anti-bacterial soaps or clensers that you can treat your bike shorts with?
This may be caused by a bacteria buildup in the chamois.

I would sugest trying to get the existing rash cleared up, and the try new shorts. See how long the rash takes to come back, if it comes back right away it sounds like a hypersensitivity (alergic) reaction, if it takes a while look at other causes like live stock living in your shorts.

There are lots of little beasties that would just love to live in there. I mean come on there are bacteria that live on bars of soap!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> too funny......but drop your shorts immediately after a ride and wipe with cotton balls soaked in alcohol....get to a shower fast


Hey, that was my idea!!!!!!!!!! kind of............


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Folliculitis is your problem.*



sbermhb said:


> ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt. Gross! i heard that it's a reaction to the chafing from the padded shorts. i stopped using underwear, tried moisturizing, tried talc - nothing. i'm feeling not so sexy - you know? anyone have any advice?


http://dermnetnz.org/acne/folliculitis.html

Make sure you get antibiotics from the dermatologist to kill the virus.


----------



## shanrocks666 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually was wondering about this myself, because u know what? I sort of had something like that myself when I was younger. And so did an EX of mine--same type of like rash or pimples or something. I've seen it on some people. I don't know what it is exactly, I guess just very sensitive skin. I bet if someone could go to a dermatologist or something and he could explain it. One more thing...it left me w/ some major scarring that has been sort of embarr"***"ing butt acne (lol) but my bf's never really noticed it or made me feel embarrassed, but I knew about it so I felt really insecure. I have been putting this cream on it called AMBI, and it has taken away some of the scarring,and has definitely helped smooth out the skin there. You can but it at any drugstore and Wal-mart too. It's like 5 bucks.Hope this helps you...good question.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I get zits on my butt from biking a lot during the summer. Oxy pads have cleared it up really quickly for me.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*rt* said:


> depends on the type of acne. if it is the systemic kind, it can appear on your face, chest, back, or butt, and accutane is a good therapy.
> 
> if it's just contact acne (i.e., the kind you get from blocked pores due to dirt/sweat/life in general), then no matter where it is a derm probably won't prescribe accutane.
> 
> rt


First - for the OP's question - get some chamois cream and never sit around in your bike shorts. ALWAYS have a change of clothes at the end of the trail. You don't need acne cream - most likely, just a quick bit of hygiene management and some airing out will help.

Now, onto soapbox:

The side effects of accutane are pretty heinous, and I am still dealing with them over a decade later. The zits on your rear are far less problematic and given the choice, I would choose zits. I would only recommend accutane for people whose lives are drastically affected by serious, debilitating acne (this does occur - just look at the before and after pics at any dermatologist's office for a new, brighter perspective on your skin issues).

My personal accutane side effects have included:

- Liver damage, despite proper blood testing during the time I took the drug. A long-term (15 years and going) decreased capacity to process alcohol. Not fun if you are a beer snob. Violent, vomity, 4-day hangovers after a couple of drinks. Correlating issues with processing anything in your bloodstream, so you have to be hyper-vigilant about hydration and electrolytes.

- increased incidence of muscle soreness and ligament brittleness. This is listed in the FDA side effects. My personal version was a torn hamstring one year and cortisone shots in inflamed ligaments the next, in order to save my racing season. This has decreased over the last 15 years, but was a huge issue for 4-5 years during and post Accutane.

- eventual return of the acne I was trying to get rid of, making the whole thing pointless. Apparently, a fairly common result. It is not permanent for everyone.

I was lucky to avoid the spontaneous bone density loss - but as a life long cyclist, I am hyperaware of bone density issues and incorporate a lot of high impact activity and dairy products into my life.


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

LadyDi said:


> Try changing your shorts, literally. You might be having an allergic reaction to the latex (rubber) content of your shorts. You won't necessarily see latex listed in the fabric content of a garment, but sometimes rubber or rubber-processing chemicals are used in the manufacturing process. Cheaper brands of clothing made in other countries are more more likely to contain latex since latex is cheaper than lycra spandex. I'm sensitized to latex from years of working in health care. I used to have a couple pair of bike shorts that were comfy & inexpensive, but I was constantly having the annoying "problem" you describe. As the older shorts broke down (because they were cheap), I could literally see the rubber strands poking out everywhere! Now I'm a lot more choosy. From personal experience, I recommend Sugoi's Evolution shorts. The liner in Sugoi or Specialized baggies also seems fine. I'm sure there are others. Look for high-quality fabrics advertized to "breathe" because they're less likely to contain latex.
> 
> You might also be reacting to some other chemical or dye. Bottom line, change your shorts.


Check out this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-loung...out-neoprene-754849-post8793351.html#poststop

One way to find out if it is an allergy is to try that cream mentioned in the thread, also one can tell dermatitis from acne, dermatitis looks more like a little blister.

Also she could try Chamois -Buttr mine has a mild antibacterial ingredient that can help prevent bacteria induced pimples.

BTW, PO you are brave..


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

I started using this, after a particularly long,humid ride

Skin Strong


----------



## Patagrande (Jul 26, 2010)

sbermhb said:


> ever since i started riding more seriously over a year ago - i've been getting zits on my butt. Gross! i heard that it's a reaction to the chafing from the padded shorts. i stopped using underwear, tried moisturizing, tried talc - nothing. i'm feeling not so sexy - you know? anyone have any advice?


A Google search for "zitty butts" yielded only 113,000 results... ( including a facebook page!)

At least you are not alone...

I am doing further research, I am certain that I can find a culture somewhere that considers it to be sexy, maybe Papua new Guinea.

Pururumbo!


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

- Jeremy -;1712344
Put Bag Balm or Assos chamois cream on your butt / chamois before every ride. I use Bag Balm for its anti-bacterial properties.
Get your shorts off immediately after the ride.
-[/QUOTE said:


> I used to have the same problem and there two suggestions worked for me. I sweat like a pig during the summer months and my shorts would fill up like a pool. Two hours of hard riding and I'd get a rash plus the zits would show up the next day. I found that using a heavy cream like Chamois Butt'r Eurostyle with menthol helped trememdously plus I make sure to change out my sweat soaked shorts for dry ones as soon as possible. Sometimes I change shorts in the middle of my ride; usually every 2 to 2.5 hours. After a ride I make sure I get my butt good and dry for the car ride home. It can be a pain to keep clean, dry shorts on during long rides and having to apply butt cream in the parking lot or near the trail head can be embarasing especially when you're friends are making crude jokes but it's alot better than a burning rash or butt zits that last a week!


----------



## JoshW (Jan 7, 2012)

i know what you mean - i used to do solo 24 hr races and my butt would get absolutely punished! and once the chafing starts, the acne doesn't stop unless you stop riding for more than a month. That means zero fitness after a month off the saddle. not an option! i changed my shorts, tried vaseline, shaving and different types of chamois cream - assos, aussie butt cream. you get the idea. 

ultimately, what works for me is brave soldier friction zone. try it.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

One thing not mentioned: do not wash your shorts with your socks or other gross items. Think "soup"...

I think because laundry instructions say wash cold, hang dry, on nearly all technical fabric, it seems logical to create wash loads of like items... Don't do it. And seriously, dont be afraid of warm water, what temperature do you think your butt gets... I can bet its more than 98*

When I stopped washing my stuff with my husband's I stopped getting monkey butt. Keep your shorts out of "soupy" laundry water. Wash warm, use extra detergent and an enzyme deodorizer, rinse well, rinse again. 

And some cheap fabrics breed bacteria. If you cant get them smelling fresh and clean, they may be hopelessly infused with bacteria. Throw them out.

posted from my android phone via tapatalk


----------



## eragirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Rumor has it noxzema has VERY similar ingredients as chamois cream. I know a few former female pro riders who would use it; this was before chamois cream sponsored women's bike teams. It's inexpensive and will probably help with the acne.


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Feb 8, 2012)

formica said:


> No one made you come in here. Out of 80-some forums on this board, certainly there has to be one that's content is more to your liking?
> 
> Formica


+100!:thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

try neosporin. i use it for acne from shaving. works well. now comes with vit e and cocoa butter


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

I think it's saddle sores, not actual acne. According to Wikipedia, saddle sores start from the abrasion and chafing, then the bacteria causes pimple like bumps to form, and then they become abscesses.

Saddle sores - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I use Aquaphor as a preventative measure and to help them go away if I get them. I actually wrote about it in my blog. Aquaphor: Saddle Sores No More! | The Bikinator | Angie Sokorai

Aquaphor forms a protective barrier on the skin, so it helps cut down on friction. It's not greasy. Once I put it on, I immediately forget it's there. Aquaphor also has something in it that increases oxygen to the skin. It helps keep the skin healthy and it heals quicker.


----------



## jazzworth (Jun 8, 2010)

eragirl said:


> Rumor has it noxzema has VERY similar ingredients as chamois cream. I know a few former female pro riders who would use it; this was before chamois cream sponsored women's bike teams. It's inexpensive and will probably help with the acne.


+1 Not a rumor! Been using it for a long time and it works great! 1)Clean before, 2) noxema in the middle and 3) clean afterward. Turned my wife onto this as well and she is a happy girl! On really long road rides in the summer , I'll even take along a "travel" pack and reapply if necessary. It's all about being clean and frictionless!

Jazz


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Take all your riding gear and throw it in the wash again.

When washing in the rinse cycle add in this:

DETTOL® Disinfectant Liquid| Surface Disinfection










Especially important for mountain biking gear. And if you use a laundry mat. Athletic clothing is supposed to be washed in warm or cold water. But warm or cold water is not hot enough to kill bacteria or virus. Tide/Sunlight etc can't kill the bacteria or virus. Bleech can, but bleech harms your clothes.

When mountain biking you sometimes go through areas of soil that can be contaminated with very powerful bad bacteria. I had a small cut on my finger prior to going out for a ride once and it would not heal as the infection wouldn't go away. I had to go to the doctor for oral antibiotics and topical antibotics.

So add Dettol in 40ml of dettol antiseptic liquid to rinse cycle. (the same spot you add in fabric softener). Or use a downy ball.










If your washing machine has extra rise cycle. Use that to thoroughly rinse the dettol away.


----------



## iBallz (Aug 31, 2009)

In order to have healthy skin you must maintain the alkaline design of the human organism and the acidic functions of the body and their associated acidic waste products are better eliminated through urination instead of through the tissues or pores of the skin. Bottom line if you clean up the internal environment with an alkaline lifestyle and diet you will clear up the skin. The skin is only an expression of what is happening from within. - Dr. Young.

? I know, he's goofy, but I think of the fish bowl. If the fish is sick, do I treat the fish or change the water its in?

Worked for my daughter, she gave up an acidic diet, and now looks much better.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use this.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Faye2011 said:


> I also experience same as you. One of my friend advice me to wear loose-fitting, cotton clothing when you're not riding, and sleep in the nude after a long day on your bike. The skin on your rear needs to breathe to recover from a day in the saddle.


I always sleep naked. Great advice.


----------



## jamesr83 (Jul 8, 2019)

I suffered from this for a long time. Tried literally everything (standing desk, getting sun on my butt lol, creams, potions, washes, being as clean as poss, diet etc).

Was told by dermo to take Keflex which is an antibiotic for 3 months and that I may have to cycle it on/off yearly, as it may return!. Wasn't happy with that solution, so I saw another dermo and he put me on AmLactin which is a simple high-AHA lotion. Immediatley made butt smoother then after close to a month the bumps stopped.. also helps remove scarring/pigmentation due to the high AHA content.

I apply it once in morning and would not be without it ever now! I literally now have a clean baby butt.

Re: Accutane.. it does work but it's a serious antibiotic and I would only consider it as a last resort.


----------

